

Rubik's cube solver - mosesgangipogu
https://github.com/moses-gangipogu/RUBIKS-CUBE-SOLVER.git

======
hath995
It's cool that you've made this. However, there are a number of issues that
you might try to address. This is meant to be helpful criticism from a
software developers point of view.

1\. There are no examples of how to use the code. (Add some instructions in
the README.md)

2\. There is no indentation in the code (most IDEs and some text editors can
do this for you)

3\. All of the code is one large file

4\. There is no documentation

5\. There are magic/unexplained numbers everywhere

6\. There are lines of code over 80 characters wide. (many of these composed
of multiple short statements that could easily be put on separate lines.

7\. A lot of the code looks very repetitive and probably could be made a lot
shorter with more general functions

8\. The function names are descriptive but the variable names are not
(consider longer but more informative names for your variables)

If you work on most of these I think the code will be a really good piece to
show off.

On the issue of the name I highly doubt that it will be a problem. There are
hundreds of other projects on Github similarly named. Now if he started making
the toy and selling it as a "Rubik's cube" that would be a problem.

------
AlexeyBrin
I'm curious if the author will be forced to remove his code from GitHub, given
the fact that even the use of the title "Rubik Cube" is copyrighted.

If anyone can shed some light on the fair use of a name please do. I'm
especially interested if it is OK (from a legal point of view) for e.g. to
write an article with code about an efficient Rubik's cube solver.

~~~
valleyer
Should be. AFAIK the "nominative use" case would cover this:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nominative_use](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nominative_use)

------
mosesgangipogu
thanks for the feedback ur feedback have encouraged me alot.. this was my
first project ever

------
mosesgangipogu
yes sure i will satify all the psr levels and update it soon and thanks for
the feedback

